# Fixture Recommendations



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you an electrician? If so, please fill out your profile. If not, please post on www.DIYChattoom.com . Thank you.


----------



## Ampedupes (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes, indeed! Just updated my profile.


----------

